
Alexis Ohanian says men are unhealthy, insecure, and paralyzed by patriarchy - nikolasavic
https://qz.com/work/1415102/hww4-alexis-ohanian/
======
subjectsigma
Just what I love the most - some famous millionaire waltzing onto my timeline,
speaking for me to others and telling me how to think. My world is going just
fine without you, thanks.

